# Le'Crissa's on EBay



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone use anything from her b4? She has an auction of 36 one ounce samples for $40 including shipping.

She says she doesn't cut or dilute. Does guarantee, but not on mixed samples.


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Well it looks like no one has used her b4.

It sure would give me an opportunity to try out many scents. Do you think at this price it's worth trying her out?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

In my opinion I would probably pass, unless you plan to make 36 small batches of soap. That's a lot of little bottles of scent! Does she have that many different scents that you even want to try? 

I'm probably not the person to ask as I tend to make big batches of soap... even when I was first starting out. 

I guess you could make other things with the scent such as lotions, bath bombs, scrubs, roll-on perfume, etc.

What is her feedback rating?

Sara


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

candle science often has an 99 cents an ounce sale. Wait for them to have one and give a bunch of stuff a try . I have never had a problem with there scents.

Patty


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Patty for the tip on Candle Science.

Sara, I was able to buy multiples of fragrances, up to 6 of one kind. She has over 50 scents to choose from. I usually prefer spice or musk type fragrances. I did order a couple of florals, but I don't like the sticky sweet florals. That was good input on the batch size. I'm gonna need a digital scale to scale down (pun intended :lol) my batch sizes.


----------

